# headlight direction UK europe



## keith.bailey (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi TT gurus.

I don't even have a TT yet. I live in France and am looking for a LHD TT to bring in from the UK. I believe that all xenon headlight models have a switch that can be used to re-direct headlights for use within Europe. In the excellent guide to how to use this on waks wide web ( http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/changingligh ... lights.htm ) a question is raised as to whether the same facility exists on other MK1 models. Can anyone with a non xenon model please confirm or deny. I am on a tight budget and hence a lower spec model has more appeal for me. However, the cost of swapping headlights is a big issue.

As a follow up question: does anyone have any experience of exporting a LHD car fitted with RHD headlights - which have been switched, as described above - and then submitting it for a euro equivalent of MOT eg French CT or Spanish ITV.

If I can sort this I might be on the verge of making a purchase.
Thanks in anticipation,

Keith


----------



## harry1000 (Feb 15, 2010)

Im in the process of registering my RHD in Germany at the moment. Ive got the xenon lights and have switched them however this only results in a flat beam (as opposed to the right kick a car in germany needs or the left kick a car in UK needs). So while the switch is more than good enough for a holiday etc to actually register in the country you need a new set of LHD lights. Maybe France is different though?


----------



## keith.bailey (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Harry100 for the info on your experience in Germany, which equates to what I want to do in France. I am going to make enquiries about what is required in relation to the test requirements in France. A friend recently got his UK Saab through the French test by use of a similar switch and a bit of adjustment - also Xenon lights - so it may be possible. I am also still trying to confirm that the Halogen lights are also switchable. I have been trying, without much luck, to find a source of suitable lights from Germany at a sensible price so if you find a any possible suppliers on the net etc I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks Keith


----------



## Spinone (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Keith, I have a simlar situation. I live in France and brought over a rhd tt 225, once the" lever "is opperated you will or souuld have no further problem obtaining your ct -control tecnique - as your beam will then comply,as Audi don't make that system just for holidays!! I would get it done at a French Audi dealer though. Actually I have two cars here but from the UK, still on UK plates both with control tecnique and French insurance. Hope that helps


----------



## keith.bailey (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Spinone,

thanks for that very encouraging news. I believe that the French CT reqts for beam testing may have been made a bit more stringent since the start of 2010 but I am hoping that it won't impact on this. I plan to go to my local CT test station to ask about it tomorrow.

I am still trying to finally confirm that the Halogen headlight units also have the switch. If that proves to be the case then I will publish my findings here and I reckon I could be buying my first TT very shortly.


----------



## Spinone (Aug 16, 2008)

keith.bailey said:


> Hi Spinone,
> 
> thanks for that very encouraging news. I believe that the French CT reqts for beam testing may have been made a bit more stringent since the start of 2010 but I am hoping that it won't impact on this. I plan to go to my local CT test station to ask about it tomorrow.
> 
> I am still trying to finally confirm that the Halogen headlight units also have the switch. If that proves to be the case then I will publish my findings here and I reckon I could be buying my first TT very shortly.


Good luck Keith
You may like to read my posts on lights for continental driving. Quite an experience!!
PS Go for the 225. much the best mk1 and with Xenons if that's the sort of era you're seeking. No problem changing light direction either
Cheers


----------



## keith.bailey (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Spinone,

thanks for your suggestion on the 225, I am now looking at this as my target, rather than the 180.

I popped in to see our local CT tester today and he tells me that, although he has no specific experience of the TT and the direction switch, if the car has a flat Xenon pattern ( i.e. without the normal UK kerbside kick-up) it should pass. That sounds good enough to me and it suggests that no significant changes have been introduced recently.

I can now confirm, for the benefit of others, that the Halogen light units also have the same switch fitted. I will email WAK so that he can update his excellent guide to location of the switch for driving on the continent.

Regards and thanks,

Keith


----------



## Spinone (Aug 16, 2008)

keith.bailey said:


> Hi Spinone,
> 
> thanks for your suggestion on the 225, I am now looking at this as my target, rather than the 180.
> 
> ...


 Great news Keith.


----------



## moscam (Sep 13, 2010)

keith did you buy your rhd tt and did the switch enable you to get a french ct ok, if so can you tell me where its located
many thanks


----------



## keith.bailey (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Moscam,
I was looking for and found a LHD TT that was being used in UK, with the lights switched to suit that purpose. Thus the car had lights that were originally designed for driving on the continent. That means that the normal dipped beam pattern would contain an element of spread that would be illuminating the kerbside when driving on the right hand side of the road. By operating the switch behind each headlight this spread of light is taken out, to suit driving such a car in the UK. That is, it will not dazzle oncoming cars but it will not have a dipped beam spread up the kerbside when driven on the left. This configuration passes a UK MOT test. 
I can confirm that by leaving the switch in the 'UK' position I have had no trouble passing the French CT. (By reversing the setting of the switch it should restore the continental dipped beam pattern but I have not done so.)

However, I cannot say whether the same would be true of a RHD car on which the lights had been switched to suit continental usage. But in theory it ought to be OK or at least near enough to get through with a bit of tweaking. Are you looking at trying to get a LHD or RHD car. If it is LHD I may be able to share some further thoughts with you.

To get a full description on how to locate and operate the switch see WAK's excellent article here:

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/changingligh ... lights.htm

Happy to call you to discuss any aspect if you give me your UK landline.

Cheers,

Keith


----------



## moscam (Sep 13, 2010)

hello keith
many thanks for that, its a lhd uk registered tt that im looking at buying
as it was originally from belgium but imported into uk and then sold to a buyer who brought it to france im pretty sure the uk garage wouldnt have spent money on changing the headlights
i would have liked to know any other does or donts on buying a tt but unfortunately i only have a french number
once again thanks for your help


----------



## keith.bailey (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Moscam,

I live in France so if you have a French land line number I'd be happy to give you a call.

Keith


----------

